# Classifieds > Wanted > Wanted: Need help finding African Bullfrog!

## allstarpsych

I have ordered an African Bullfrog from two different websites, and each time I get the frog and it turns out to be a Dwarf African Bullfrog (pyxicephalus edulis) . I need a Giant African Bullforg (Pyxicephalus adspersus). If I can not trust the internet to get me what I order, then where do I get a African Bullfrog from? Is there a Website I don't know about? I live in the US, in Wisconsin, where could I go to pick one up thats close? Where is EVERYBODY getting these things!?

 :Confused:

----------


## Jace

Have you tried a local pet store and ask if they can order you one in?  Two of my three came from a pet store.  It's kind of funny actually-I am now trying to find a _Pyxicephalus edulis_ and all I can find are _Pyxicephalus adspersus_....too bad we couldn't switch problems!

----------


## Deku

Some petstores work. Just remember to check the quality of their current livestock. Especially their herps. If they are in their proper enclosures, been given proper foods. Staff is knowledgable then yeah. If you want to find out if the staff knows his/her stuff all you gotta do is learn about alot say 15 totally different species of amphibians. And ask them random questions related to animal care. Of course you know the answer, but if THEY dont. Thats how you catch em. Sure they will be peeved at you, but honestly YOU are the paying customer. YOU are what puts the pompernickel in their table. xD So before you order anything from there. Note this :Big Grin: on't go to large chain petstores  like petco, petgoods, petsmart, petsupply, and pet land. There probably are more that I dont know of. But just go to a specialty store. Oh if they have animals of different species all mixed up. Then dont buy from there. Like i seen a store with cane toads with skinks. Green tree frogs with anoles. Cuban treefrogs with whites treefrogs. Snakes with monitors. Iam not kidding, there are people out there that will do that. Don't buy a sick animal. Even if you feel bad for it. Trust me it has happened to me. Once I bought a cane toad from that said store. Next few weeks, they had ordered a new one and put it in the same conditions. Just saying. 

If I were you I would try finding a reptile expo. Ussually they have TONS of amphibians in there. You should be able to see them upclose in their containers. If they seem to be healthy. Then yeah,heres a tip for buying. Before you buy always ask to handle the animal. Heres how you can check for health:
1)The animal tries to get away. 
2)when you GENTLY tug on its legs it tries to retract it quickly.
3)when you put it on the floor(unless its a lazy species) it walks, hops, crawls around. 
4)Inspect the animal for cuts, bruises and anything unusual. Check the top, bottom, legs, whatever you can think of. Just make sure it looks alright. 
5)If its a fat frog like a bullfrog or a pacman. Then it shouldnt feel light. It should feel like a rock. What you can also try is, looking on classifieds in this forum. They should be atleast 40-50bucks at most. 
Good luck, hopes this helps.

----------

